
Fib, Top of QS World University Rankings in CS and Si - cfarre
https://www.fib.upc.edu/en/news/fib-top-100-qs-world-university-rankings-cs-and-si
======
NonEUCitizen
The article's title says "top 100" and the first sentence says "between 51th -
100th place." Please correct your misleading HN post title that says "Top of
QS World..."

